# Mechanic: Resurrection - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84690[/img] 
*Title: Mechanic: Resurrection* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4.5stars:
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*80



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84698[/img]*Summary*
2011’s “The Mechanic” was a remake (in name only really) of the old Charles Bronson flick of the same name. While it shares the same moniker as the Bronson thriller, “The Mechanic” was really just an excuse to make a flashy action movie with the ripped Jason Statham at the helm. Which I have zero problem with. Statham is a favorite of mine in the “big dumb action movie” category and I’m more than willing to sit back, eat some popcorn, and watch Statham beat and shoot the living daylights out of everyone in sight. It’s just good simple blow-em-up fun. I never thought the movie deserved a sequel, but the powers at be thought that bringing back legendary assassin Arthur Bishop (Statham) would be just the thing the doctor ordered. For better or for worse, “Mechanic: Resurrection” is another flashy action movie with Statham doing exactly what he does best. Beat people up in style and look good doing it.

Nothing stands out or is particularly exciting about the flick, but it forgoes the revenge plot of having your target’s son as a protégé and sticks to a more straight forward approach. Bishop has retired by the end of “The Mechanic” and now he’s living out in the middle of the Caribbean in style. That is until a mysterious woman named Gina (Jessica Alba) brings him a message from an old associate. Assassinate three targets for this man (played by Sam Hazeldine). Well, being retired, Bishop isn’t too keen on doing another job. Especially for a monster like his ex-associate Crain. Crain uses Gina against Bishop, and threatens to kill her and the kids she’s protecting if he doesn’t go along. Struggling with his conscience, Bishop agrees to do the kills, but under duress.

As you can guess from the trailer, Bishop is a one man wrecking crew. Tearing through bad guy after bad guy he gets closer and closer to completing his mission. But like any good assassin, he knows that Crain is not about to let Gina or himself live, thus the need for an elaborate back up plan. Well, maybe not elaborate. More like violent and highly explosive as Bishop blows things up, kicks people in the teeth and pretty much shoots his way through Crain’s army in an explosive finale that should satisfy most Statham fans. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84706[/img]There’s really not a lot of depth to “Mechanic: Resurrection”. “The Mechanic” was a bit more of a slower paced Statham film, with a little bit of effort going into trying to create a bond between Statham and Ben Foster’s character. “Resurrection” throws all caution to the wind, though, and makes the movie a very simple action revenge flick. Crain has leverage over his old “friend” and wants to punish him for leaving him in child bondage, while Bishop falls in love (or at least like) with the beautiful Gina and will do anything to keep her safe. Including shoot, stab and blow up everything in his path between him. Sadly, Gina and Bishop are the weakest relationship in the whole thing. In one night of passionate sex the two are somehow caring deeply about each other, and the script makes no bones about shoving that fact in your face. Every other line is “he cares for you and will do anything to keep you safe”. Basically beating the audience over the head with the fact that Statham is going to kill anybody who gets in his way to rescue her. 

Statham does a fine job as Bishop. I mean, there really isn’t a whole lot to the character except being stoic and kill people. Alba does what she can with the roll, but the once popular acting beauty pretty much plays the damsel in distress the whole time. Even Tommy Lee Jones, who was featured prominently in the commercials is barely in the movie for 10 minutes. He’s there as bait for Crain and then “poof” disappears into the woodworks while Bishop tears up the place. Michelle Yeoh isn’t much better. She acts as Bishops “landlord” for the first few minutes of the movie and, like Tommy, is sidelined while Statham acts as a one man wrecking crew. 

Is the movie bad? No, not really. It’s your typical Statham beat-em up, but there really is not much to it. Just wham bam thank you bad guys for being a punching bag and then on to the next plot device. I had a decent amount of fun with the flick and still like to see Statham do his tough guy role, but it’s nowhere near his best work. Probably on par with “The Mechanic” and “Parker” for a midrange action movie where you can just turn your brain off and watching things go boom and people get their teeth knocked out.





*Rating:* 

Rated R for violence throughout and language 




*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84714[/img]Shot using the Red Epic and Red Scarlett digital cameras, “Mechanic: Resurrection is a shiny and pretty looking thing for sure. Colors are warm and cheery, and the differing locals that Bishop travels to in order to make his kills show some incredible detail and diversity. The prison in Malaysia looks a bit flat and earthy, with green overtones, but the open seaport of Sydney shows wonderful greens and reds and slate blues of the ocean. Tommy Lee Jones’ underground lair is appropriately murky, but in all three scenarios the detailing is exquisite. You can see every line and wrinkling on Jones’ face and even the stretch marks on Statham’s lean and muscled body. Suits and clothing show appropriate intimate details, and the yacht battle ground looks amazing with the stark whites of the hull contrasting with the black security uniforms and the blue/green of the ocean. The blacks are deep and inky, with only one major scene showing any type of artifacting (look at the night time shot where Statham blows up the boat at the beginning when he rescues Gina, some nasty banding). Otherwise it’s a pristine and gorgeous looking film.








*Audio* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84722[/img]Lionsgate has been one of those studios that doesn’t skimp on the Atmos tracks (or even a few DTS:X tracks), and also doesn’t keep them JUST for the 4K releases. Both the Blu-ray and the 4K UltraHD discs share the same wonderfully aggressive and invigorating Atmos track (Dolby TrueHD 7.1 core for those without Atoms setups), and it’s a beaut for sure. The action is powerful and intense, but so is the audio mix. Guns are heavy and weighty during the last half of the film, and the thunderous score keeps a pulsing baseline throughout the film at all times. The surrounds are awash with bullets plinking off of walls, grenades blasting people backwards, and the roar of aquatic devices in the background. Overall it’s an amazing track, there was a little bit of an issue with the dialog. For the most part it’s clean and clear, but I felt that the dialog was overshadowed by the rest of the track and felt “muffled” for lack of a better word. I wanted to crank it up to hear the vocals, but when I did so I was BLASTED back by the surrounding effects. It wasn’t a big deal, but just enough to be a slight irritant and lose half a star.









*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=84730[/img]
• "Engineering the Sequel: Inside Mechanic: Resurrection" Featurette
• "Scoring the Action Film with Mark Isham" Featurette
• "The Malaysian Prison" Featurette
• "Michelle Yeoh, Secret Ally" Featurette
• "Statham on Stunts" Featurette







*Overall:* :4stars:

“Mechanic: Resurrection” isn’t the most intelligent action movie of the decade, but it’s a serviceable Statham actioneer that lets you watch the aging action star do what he does best. People die, things go boom and you get to see Alba in a bikini. Not bad for a Friday night flick if you’re a fan of the Statham. While the movie may not be AMAZING, the audio and video sure is, with fantastic looking digital imagery and a Dolby Atmos track that is available on both the 4K disc AND the regular Blu-ray (unlike some studios, *grumble *whine). The extras are solid enough for a new release, making it a solid recommendation for a simple rental when you want to see something go boom. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Jason Statham, Jessica Alba, Tommy Lee Jones
Directed by: Dennis Gansel
Written by: Phillip Shelby, Tony Mosher
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: Dolby Atmos (TrueHD 7.1 core), English DD 2.0 (night listening)
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 98 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: November 15th 2016


*Buy Mechanic: Resurrection On 4K Blu-ray at Amazon*
*Buy Mechanic: Resurrection On Blu-ray at Amazon*





*Recommendation: Rental​*







More about Mike


----------

